

Apple Rolls Out Their New MacBook Pro Series - prs
http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/features.html

======
alex1
Here are the differences I see:

-Intel Core i5/i7 on 15/17-inch models.

-Longer lasting batteries (10hr for 13-inch and 8-9hr for 15/17-inch)

-GPU upgrade to 330M from 9600M GT on 15/17-inch models and 320M on 13-inch models

-Intel HD Graphics

-Option to get a higher resolution screen (1680x1050 for 15-inch) with "antiglare"

Anything else?

~~~
jason_tko
There have been major performance bumps in the CPU/graphics board, with
automatic graphics switching in between the Nvidia 330M and the integrated
Intel HD chipset. That should improve battery life.

More details : <http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/performance.html>

Also, you can order a screen with 1680 by 1050 resolution on the 15" MacBooks.

Still, on the whole having a hard time getting very excited about the update.
It's a refresh as opposed to a major update.

~~~
Zak
The previous version didn't offer 1680x1050 at 15"? I consider that a
necessity.

------
jrockway
Pricey. For the cost of a 17" MacBook, you could instead get a quad-core i7
desktop, an SSD for the boot drive, 2TB of RAID-1, and a 30" monitor.

This is why I go the desktop/netbook route. Cheaper overall, and the laptop is
basically disposable. If you break it or lose it, oh well. Not the case with
the Macbook.

~~~
rbanffy
I took the netbook-only route. Never looked back.

All my code is on version control, mail and calendar are "on the cloud" and
all important files are rsync'ed to another machine that would be perfectly
happy with a serial terminal (but has hardware accelerated graphics because it
was cheaper this way).

On my desk you will find a mouse, a monitor and a notebook stand. No need for
more, really.

~~~
tortilla
Which netbook do you have?

~~~
rbanffy
An Acer Aspire One, the one with the hard-disk. I got it upgraded to 1.5 gigs.

------
jackowayed
Are i5's and i7's really much faster? The clock-speeds are basically the same.
I know there's more to it, like cache size and such, but clockspeed and number
of cores is a lot of it, and that only changed slightly. (2.33GHz->2.4GHz for
the cheap 15", I believe.)

~~~
qq66
They are in fact dramatically faster.

------
Zak
No quad-core? Considering Apple's popularity with developers and media
creators, I expected to see the option.

~~~
lutorm
Unless I'm mistaken, there's no mobile quad-core Arrandale CPU. You'd have to
go to a non-mobile chip, with TDP in a completely different ballpark.

~~~
Zak
The quad-core mobile part is designated Clarksfield. TDP is 45W for the lower-
clocked models and 55W for the highest. The Arrandale chips Apple is using are
35W.

------
JeffJenkins
Was the Air updated as well? I've been waiting for it to get 4GB of memory
since it came out.

~~~
lutorm
doesn't look like it.

